
Ask HN: Calling All Remote Workers, Teams and Employers - chrisherd
Hey! I&#x27;m the founder of a FinTech startup (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.Nexves.com)<p>We are 100% remote and realized getting our team onboard efficiently when they join is time-consuming and frustrating for everyone. We built a tool to solve this and thought other remote workers, teams may benefit from using it, so are thinking about releasing it.<p>Would love to get some feedback on the prototype from anyone who thinks that sounds interesting<p>If you could reach out to chris@nexves.com I&#x27;d be delighted to share it
======
codingdave
I'd be interested to hear specifically what problems you are solving.

We've been remote for over a decade, so aren't feeling too much pain in our
on-boarding, but that doesn't mean there aren't better ways to do things.

~~~
chrisherd
Do you have an email I could forward some materials to, thanks for your
response

~~~
verdverm
Could you post them somewhere where a discussion could evolve?

